# Share your day :)



## Hermelin (Jun 13, 2020)

I thought we could have a tread where we just share pictures of the day or just want to tell what happening. There are a lot of things happening in the world and a few things is quite unstable. 


I can start with what I have been doing, myself have been away from my bunnies for 4 days and spent my time with a university friend. I have been helping her studying for her re-exams. So I’ve been to the ocean and stepped onto a boat, my back is still hurting after the boat ride on the ocean and at least my sea sickness didn’t kick in. The weather these days have been great and my parents can stop complaning I’m pale like a ghost, got a little tan after walking around on the different archipelago. 

The high point was the smiling church but I missed cuddling with Toste and Odin


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 15, 2020)

Today Odin got to run around in the run outside while I was cleaning which only took 3 hours to do and I found out Toste had peed on his vetbed again. So I will need to wash everything next week. Both got their last treatments for mites. 

We later went to the vet and checked Toste ears again at least third time was the charm. Toste have started to respond good to the treatment but I will have to book a new time in 2 weeks for an x-ray and flushing his ears. We could do the x-ray today and later on do the cleaning but I don’t want him to go through narcos many times. So I wanted them to do both at the same time. Turned out that Toste will need a regular cleaning of both his ears later on every week. 

At least the vet gave Toste praises that he had a really calm heart rate and comperated good until she checked his ears and it started to hurt. So when he got into his travel cage he started to stomp and turn his back to us, I’ll have to bribe him later on so he don’t ignore me 

Now I just have to brush both heavy molting boys and trim their claws, I hope they won’t be that unhappy with me specially Toste that still have to take his medication and cleaning. He had to do a train trip and bus to get to the vet, So Toste have been a really good boy even though he’s grumpy and ignoring me right now.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jun 15, 2020)

I just got back from a lake house, I was there for the weekend with my family. I didn't want to leave Theo behind, but I didn't have a choice. It was really fun, but since I tubed the whole time I have these nasty blisters on my elbows. I'm also super sore! I can hardly raise my arms, which sucks because I am hosting a camp on Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday. Also, while we were there my cousin jumped off the boat and got hit right above his eye. He ended up having to get stitches. Thank goodness my grandfather is a doctor and was able to help him!



Hermelin said:


> I can start with what I have been doing, myself have been away from my bunnies for 4 days and spent my time with a university friend. I have been helping her studying for her re-exams. So I’ve been to the ocean and stepped onto a boat, my back is still hurting after the boat ride on the ocean and at least my sea sickness didn’t kick in. The weather these days have been great and my parents can stop complaning I’m pale like a ghost, got a little tan after walking around on the different archipelago.
> 
> The high point was the smiling church but I missed cuddling with Toste and Odin


Wow! It is so pretty there! I love it!


----------



## Mehidk (Jun 15, 2020)

@Hermelin it looks beautiful! Thank god you didn't get sea sick. I think I would have puked even though the scene is lovely!

@Mariam+Theo OUCH! I'm so glad your cousin is okay though! 

This past weekend, I had a birthday to attend to. My stepson's cousin was having her 13th birthday a week after my stepson had his! I felt bad because apparently it was a swim party but the initiation didn't say that so we just came in our normal clothes lol. He didn't seem to mind though, he watched the kids from afar because he doesn't know how to swim (I'd love him to learn but he had trauma with water growing up). 

I've also been going through a breakup with my now ex (yes, his son is my stepson) for the past few weeks and it's been really rough. We were together for 4 years, and now we've separated rooms and our belongings. It feels weird. Because we're not together, but we still live together. Honestly, RO is one of the few things that I've been able to use as a distraction from all of it.


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 15, 2020)

@Mehidk i feared for my life of getting sea sick but it was a fast ride with motor boat, the reason why I got back pain when hitting my back to the boat. 

That’s really tough going through a break up and still living in the same house. If you want to chat, you got us here 

@Mariam+Theo Lucky your cousin didn’t get all too bad hurt and could get patchef up. You can try stretching it will often help when you are sore. 

Myself only have fears of jumping off from things if it into water. I had a classmate when I was younger that nearly got impaled. He was lucky it only scratched his leg, if he had been more off it would had become a real horror story. Some evil person had surrounded the the jetty at a bathing place with sharpened reinforcing bars, which had been randomly scattered. The police never caught the culprit but they always check the jetty reguarly know after that incident


----------



## nicolekline97 (Jun 16, 2020)

My life isn't too exciting. Sunday I started to get ready for church but chickened out. My husband and 2 of our boys got back from camping so there was a lot of clean up. Sunday evening I took my oldest (twins) and one of their boyfriends out to eat. My daughter lives in a small town with her boyfriend. I saw his house for the first time. She goes to school 1hour away and has 1 semester left. She is in the National guard and has training for 5 weeks soon. This start of the week I started to think about school for the following school year and what to plan. The family photo is my in laws and my kids plus 1.


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 19, 2020)

Today I have been celebrating midsummer with my family and later towards the evening I’m celebrating with my friends. 


So I have been eating 3 courses of food at home and at my friends dinner but it became a bit more drinking with my friends. I’m literally stuffed after eating so many times in one day at least it helps me keep clear headed after drinking so much. Odin and Toste only got a bit of salad but will get better treats next week when Odin will turn 3 years old.

In the pictures you can see a bit of classic midsummer food and a lot of pickled herrings. You only don’t see any of the drinks in the pictures except the soda.

At least I didn’t open a bottle of cider under the chanderlier, ended up with the cork flying out the balcony door and disappeared 

I hope everyone have a good day and if you from sweden have a happy midsummer ☺


----------



## nicolekline97 (Jun 19, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> Today I have been celebrating midsummer with my family and later towards the evening I’m celebrating with my friends. View attachment 48822
> 
> 
> So I have been eating 3 courses of food at home and at my friends dinner but it became a bit more drinking with my friends. I’m literally stuffed after eating so many times in one day at least it helps me keep clear headed after drinking so much. Odin and Toste only got a bit of salad but will get better treats next week when Odin will turn 3 years old.
> ...


That looks amazing! I have been reading some books about Swedish living and midsummer was mentioned. It is nice to see real photos and food!


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 19, 2020)

nicolekline97 said:


> That looks amazing! I have been reading some books about Swedish living and midsummer was mentioned. It is nice to see real photos and food!



It became a different celebration with no maypole and watching people dressing up with traditional clothes because of the covid-19. But at least the food is the same, glad you enjoyed the pictures


----------



## nicolekline97 (Jun 19, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> It became a different celebration with no maypole and watching people dressing up with traditional clothes because of the covid-19. But at least the food is the same, glad you enjoyed the pictures ☺


We have a huge fair in August. Everything has been canceled even though everything is open, we are supposed to social distance.


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 20, 2020)

nicolekline97 said:


> We have a huge fair in August. Everything has been canceled even though everything is open, we are supposed to social distance.



Covid-19 have caused that many events I was planing to go on have been canceled and also had an impact on my summer job. So right now, I’m just spending most of my time at home being a lazy person with my dad and little brother.

I keep my social distance but I meet friends sometimes, we just make sure no one have had any symtomes, don’t share food and no huging when we greet each other. 

Today I went with a huge breakfast more like a lunch from the food we had yesterday and enjoyed the view from my friends balcony.

I would say swedish food is nothing special and it’s quite simple


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 20, 2020)

How my little brother solve the problem to not let my parents take Odin out the cage and feeding him while I’m not home and my brother also have gone out. 

My dad have the problem of overfeeding Odin, so we always keep an eye up when he’s out running around. Also my parents was drinking during midsummer, so to keep the smallest bunny of the lot safe, we often let him be in the cage. 

The only problem is that myself don’t know the code to the lock and my brother doesn’t pick up his phone  

I’ll just dismantle the cage, so Odin can jump around in the house again


----------



## Hermelin (Jul 8, 2020)

Got a call today from my little brother had fixed another job for Odin, instead of one day it will take two days to film, if everything go well and my brother will get payed.

At least he just sum up the scene Odin will be in. He will be a bunny that was a gift from a grandmother to her grandkids that don’t want to have a bunny and will be left in a cage on stage. Don’t know if it’s for a music video or something else this time. But that scene can really show the reality of how many bunny end up as. 

Odin have no problem moving around and going to new places. But you feel a bit bum when the bunny manage to find a job with payment while myself still can’t find a new job.

I truly need to learn saying no to my little brother and him using Odin.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jul 8, 2020)

Today I got braces. Thats all that happened. Pretty boring...


----------



## Stourmy (Jul 9, 2020)

Today I played ESO for awhile, played with our baby (3weeks old) bunnies, and organized a sewing box including de-tangling thread


----------



## nicolekline97 (Jul 9, 2020)

Braces! That is exciting. Having straight teeth really helps a person be more confident. We are thinking about moving in a year or so. 1 of my children needs braces but I think maybe we should wait? Hard to know.


OreoTheMiniLop said:


> Today I got braces. Thats all that happened. Pretty boring...


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jul 9, 2020)

nicolekline97 said:


> Braces! That is exciting. Having straight teeth really helps a person be more confident. We are thinking about moving in a year or so. 1 of my children needs braces but I think maybe we should wait? Hard to know.



Yeah. My teeth hurt a lot and in less than 24 hours my teeth have shifted a lot.


----------



## Hermelin (Jul 10, 2020)

Hi everyone, today I have finally done something. Don’t even know how I could even have the energy when I slept less than 2 hours today but I had a bit of headache because of not getting a good rest. I truly wished that I could sleep during the night, at least I could listen to the birds singing and watch the sun go up at 03:00. 

The sun never truly go down during summer time and it won’t get as dark as winter.

I enjoyed a walk down to the center of the town, I truly love summer time when you see all the life around and listening to the brook and birds. The whole way down to the town from my place you will walk along a small brook. But I could totally skip the blooming grass and it’s pollen, my allergy is kicking me with full force 







Later I went out with my dad and Odin to the forest to pluck a bit of blueberries for the pie I’m going to bake tomorrow. Odin was such a spoiled boy, he didn’t want to eat the blueberries if he wasn’t fed but after a while he started to eat the plant of the blueberries which he enjoyed. 

Now I’m just going to chill for the rest of the evening, eat a bit of strawberries and watch movies while cuddling with Odin. I’ll also need to check Odin and myself for ticks 

_Toste I have no idea what he have been up with, everytime I checked he’s been eating and hiding under the bed, sleeping like a log. _


----------



## Satrevino (Jul 10, 2020)

Today my rabbit and I couldn’t go on a walk because of the RHDV2. Luckily my vet is importing the vaccine, but until she getS it we’re staying inside and being careful. We live in Texas and there’s an outbreak here.
We just cuddled in bed a lot and we’re lazy since it’s my birthday. She also peed on my brother when he tried to pet her.


----------



## Nuage (Jul 11, 2020)

Today I went to the library and borrowed Howls Moving Castle (the book, not the movie). I couldn't go on my weekly walk with the bunnies because of RHDV2. I then packed for camp that I'm ging to tomorrow. I edited next weeks video for Oreo's YouTube channel scheduled it to be public at 1:15pm next Saturday (because I will be at camp when I normally would post).


----------



## Nuage (Jul 22, 2020)

Yeaterday I had a chill lazy day watching YouTube, eating cold food, and being super warm. It was chill untill Oreo hopped onto the coach and from there climbed onto the side table where she drank my lemonade! I'm monitering her closly and when I go to Hershey Park a neighbor will watch her.


----------



## Hermelin (Jul 24, 2020)

Today haven’t been a lot, Odin had his last day at work (he will be in a short movie). He’s a bit tired and resting right now. 


Odin at the movie set in their cage, he’s planning which person he should jump to get a bit of treats. 



While myself finally took the step to tak the vaccination for the TBE-virus (Tick-borne encephalitis). I’ll be taking the second shot next month and third vaccination next year. I’ve been putting it off the side for a while even though I move around in area that have ticks with TBE-virus which is really stupid. 

I also went shopping with my dad, we where supposed to only buy two glass jars. We filled the whole basket with different things and I bought my last candies before I’m stuck on a healthy diet with no sweets . You need to at least say good bye to the junk food and sweets. It will be a struggle saying bye to added suger and sweets. Myself that love baking and eating sweets. 

Tomorrow I will be going to visit my godmother and pluck currant which I will have as snacks. I often eat currant as snacks when I crave sweets, so I’m going to fill my fridge with those yummy red berries


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 24, 2020)

Today I reported Medigap (if that's the real name) to the do not call registry--if you dial the number it doesn't go thru and they've called 12 times in the last 3 days and were told not to call, take us off their auto dialer and that I would report them. Later we are going swimming even though today is going to be colder than the last several days, only 103 fahrenheit.


----------



## Hermelin (Jul 25, 2020)

It’s was the perfect weather and temperature (64 Fahrenheit), the sun was warm and the gentle cold breeze that rustling the trees. A perfect way to relax and spend time with my mom and picking currant but there was only one raspberry that was mature.


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 25, 2020)

Today we picked up "Desiree", a girl that the vet confirmed to be boy. He's generally healthy otherwise, although i feel that his bones are sticking out quite a little too much. So now he's called Lűmi! He has the teeniest tail and smallest head i've seen on a 6mth-bun! Really, he looks like a girl!


----------



## Nuage (Jul 25, 2020)

@Catlyn It's great that you got another bunny!


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 25, 2020)

HJ :) said:


> @Catlyn It's great that you got another bunny!


Yeah, although the vet surprised dad and me greatly by saying that she was a he. He looks the part of a girl, feels like it too! And yet he's a boy. I'll just have to see if the two boys like each other.
Also in the morning at 4.35- Storm came digging into my bed so i pulled him into a hug. He stayed there for a few moments that i petted his face. Sometimes they have bumps on where the whiskies roots are but one was off place. I asked dad to turn on the lights and see if it wasn't a tick. It was, a black-butt tick! Pulled it off with tweezers and dad squished it.
Mum went mushrooming with her family, i stayed home and scrolled the blog. Then we went to pick up the bun.


----------



## Nuage (Jul 27, 2020)

I'm looking into online school for this school year- that has a gifted program or goes by your needs because I learn quickly- which is hard to find. I'm probably going to look all day because choosing the 'right school'. I'm also watching A Dog's Purpose.


----------



## Oceanie (Jul 27, 2020)

Mmh, nothing really exciting. My cat is completely silent except when she wants food, then she meows up a storm. I just kind if browsed the internet for a bit. Figure I'll practice some photography later, maybe paint.


----------



## Hermelin (Jul 27, 2020)

I’ve spent most of my day at home with my bunnies. But I haven’t really cuddled with them today because none wanted to get my attention 

Today was my first day on changing my diet and eat more “healthy“, but I had no idea it’s so hard. What I’m used to eat and what I’m allowed to eat is way at the opposite ends.

After dinner me and my little brother walked around the lake it’s just a 10 km walk. I got terrible a lot of mini flys into my mouth but it was nice talking with my brother and hear what he want to do and plans.

During one part of the lake we had to look down while walking because their was baby frogs (young frogs) jumping around and crossing the road. We ended the walk cuddling with a nice cat we met on the road ☺


----------



## Spectralmoon (Jul 28, 2020)

Today I was out in the morning time and got a text picture of my bunny, out of her faux X-pen, sitting in the middle of my floor. That was... special. Still don't know how she did it.

My work is closed right now due to the C19 outbreak so I'm looking into things I can do to get my flexibility back and get into shape again. I downloaded an app that states it can help me get closer to front splits in 60 days. I'm sure I will regret it, but I'm going to try.


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 1, 2020)

Today I managed to sprain my ankle while taking a walk outdoors. I didn’t listen to the warning they always remind on pokemon go. At least it was just a milde sprain and a little bruising, I was half way home ( only 6 km walk)

I later met my friends and we had a small dinner and played a few games. I managed to crush them on the quiz. Which was really funny because I have really bad memory when it comes to names. Even they was suprised I had managed to win over them

It have soon gone a week since I changed my food habit. I’m so bloody tired of the sugar cravings and the headache. But I need to up the food because I noticed I’ve lost weight which was not supposed to happen when changing my diet. At least my little brother is happy because he no longer need to think about breakfast while he skip my lunch and dinner.

My little brother breakfast, while myself only had a bowl with Greek yogurt, roasted hazlenuts, blueberries and sprinkled cinnamon and a cup of tea. Because I’m not supposed to eat the bread we have home 



Next week the breakfast will be over-night oats with different taste for everyday and my little brother will get different sides. I’m planning to fix sweet potato toasts and pre-prep it tomorrow and plan my food for next week also 

If any of you know any healthy and easy breakfast give me a few tips


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 1, 2020)

I vary it in a 3 day cycle--cold cereal, milk and fruit. Next day it's hot oats or malt'o'meal, and then eggs--poached,scrambled, or omelet along with 2 or three kinds of fruit every morning and 1 cup of coffee or tea.


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 10, 2020)

Today I’m on my third week of my diet chang and no one told me changing diets is a true struggle. Odin eats more unhealthy than me now and he’s the spoiled bunny in the house still 

We can say I broke my diet twice during the weekend. I ate one chips because I wanted to taste the new chips flavor and I also ate jasmine rice once.

Towards the evening today I took the car and went to the sea with my friends. At least I took a dip and always before you jump into the water, I will hesitate. The water was cold but after you got use with it, it wasn’t that bad. The water temperature was around 62F (17 C). At least when going up from the water I didn’t freeze which I normally do because this time the water was cooler than the temperature in the air 

My friend got a bit mad at me, because I jumped first and told her it was okay. We can say she started to scream because it was colder than she thought in the water. I just expected her to be use with swimming in the sea because she’s been nagging me to go out for a swim.

But it was a good day watching the sun go down


----------



## Spectralmoon (Aug 11, 2020)

Today I went out with my mom and helped her pick out two new parakeet friends. We kind of drove all over town to go to three stores; one had the cage, one had the birds, and the last had ALL the toys. Picked up a few things for Little Starlight and my cat Ashes to make the trips worth it. These two are sweet, though. They were grooming each other in the store and are huddled together on their new swing tonight.


----------



## Nuage (Aug 14, 2020)

today i prepared to try to eat healthier and to do workouts daily. i also got ready to go to my family cabin tomorrow.


----------



## Oceanie (Aug 14, 2020)

HJ :) said:


> today i prepared to try to eat healthier and to do workouts daily. i also got ready to go to my family cabin tomorrow.


Back when there was actual school, I worked out everyday so I wouldn't be the one kid in gym who sucked at everything  . I was doing really good, then when quarantine started, I stopped working out. I just didn't see the point of working out anymore if there wasn't gym class. As for eating healthy...since I was little, my parents tried to have our family eat healthy most of the time- we do like junk food though, but mostly only eat the healthy junk food though lol.


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 15, 2020)

HJ :) said:


> today i prepared to try to eat healthier and to do workouts daily. i also got ready to go to my family cabin tomorrow.



Myself have a hard time doing workout, I’m so tired of every day having new muscle aches. The first week was horrible, I waddled like a penguine while walking because of sorness. I had to ask my brother to pick up the water bowls from the floor because I couldn’t get them 

Today I did a cheat day again while my mom aren’t home. Seem like I enjoy doing cheat days and I’m only on week three of diet change. The plate have two things I’m not supposed to eat but it was yummy ☺


I’m supposed to do a bit of stomach, back, arms and upper-body workouts today. I’m also going to study so I can help a friend to study for her re-exam. You can’t really help people when you don’t remember all the words, rules and calculations. It’s also time to trim nails on Odin and clean the litter boxes. If I have time over I’ll plan the next week outing. Because next week me and two friends are going out to a cabin near the sea for a few days. Myself will pack a few books I can read and I need to meal prep what I can eat otherwise I will do cheat days


----------



## Nuage (Aug 15, 2020)

Oceanie said:


> Back when there was actual school, I worked out everyday so I wouldn't be the one kid in gym who sucked at everything  . I was doing really good, then when quarantine started, I stopped working out. I just didn't see the point of working out anymore if there wasn't gym class.


yeah, that's what happened to me.


----------



## Nuage (Aug 16, 2020)

@Hermelin I feel your struggles now. I'm good with the workout but it's only day two so it will probably get worse. The diet though-- i gave in on the first day  .


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 16, 2020)

@HJ :) Myself have still not eaten anything with added sugar or any sweets. So I’ve been keeping my diet part. Which is hard when my parents and little brother buy cookies, desserts, chocolate, chips and so on and eat it in front of me. 

What I have a hard time is skipping potatoes, white rice, pasta, noodles and soya products. I’m not supposed to eat anything from the ocean, so no fish, seaweeds, it have to have no gluten and no milk products except coconut milk and the list go on. I’m going crazy coming up what to cook and make. When a big part of my diet have always had rice and soya. I can’t even eat tofu because it’s made of soya beans 

I truly want to force the “nature doctor” to try eating the same bloody restricted diet she told my mom. Even the common spices I use for my food I can’t use.

But it’s only one week and two months until I can skip the restrictions. So I’m just counting down the days until I can eat whatever I want


----------



## Nuage (Aug 16, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> @HJ :)
> What I have a hard time is skipping potatoes, white rice, pasta, noodles and soya products. I’m not supposed to eat anything from the ocean, so no fish, seaweeds, it have to have no gluten and no milk products except coconut milk and the list go on.


If that was taken out of my diet i would die! That's almost all I eat!


----------



## Nuage (Aug 16, 2020)

@Hermelin what diet are you on?


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 16, 2020)

HJ :) said:


> @Hermelin what diet are you on?



Some antiinflammatory diet a doctor which my mother believes in and the doctor told her I should go on this diet 

She gave a list on all the things I’m not supposed to eat. I’m just going with it to respect my mothers belief. Also because I still live at home while studying at university, it’s unnecessary to start any arguments over a small thing. 

Maybe it can help my mom a bit to not believe everything to 100% she reads on internet and also not easily get cheated by other people


----------



## Oceanie (Aug 16, 2020)

@Hermelin that diet doesn't sound very nutritional or healthy.


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 17, 2020)

@Oceanie it can be nutritional as long I make sure to have a variety and exchange rice with quinoa, sorghum, lenses and beans. I’m just also a picky eater that can feel nasuea when the texture of the food aren’t my thing. Is not like I’m stuck in box of food, I just need to think outside and find new recipe of food.

So myself is trying to have a variety of the vegetables and changing everything up. I can still eat chicken and lamb as meat but only eat it once or twice in a week for my meal. The rest I would classify it as fully vegan food.


----------



## zuppa (Aug 17, 2020)

Trying not to smile


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 17, 2020)

Yeah, keeping diets sure is a hard thing when something is so tempting right under your nose. @Hermelin that is literally almost 3/4 of our menu, i could not imagine how you can still keep going! What does one of your daily meal plans look like? A big bunch of veggies that you normally would feed your bunnies and peas by the side?
I would literally crumble apart if i were to survive on that. I'm also a picky eater and what i don't like is what's generally reccommended in diets- olives, peas, beans, bell peppers, all other peppers, pumpkins/squashes, zucchinis, eggplants, mushrooms, avocados, spinach, ruccola, ewwwwh so many things!
I mostly feed off of cucumbers, tomatoes, grapes, bananas and romaine/greenleaf/frillice lettuces if we have them. (Fruits and vegs department)
I can already imagine how hard life would become if a doctor were to actually give me a diet plan... i'd want to try it out though. Actually i wish that the doc gave my whole family a diet, then it would mean no more beer and tobacco and vodka for them!


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 17, 2020)

@Catlyn for example breakfast oatmeal, lunch a kale salad with quinoa and dinner tomato soup with gluten free bread. For snacks it can be mango or a banana always some fruits. 

That can be a day for me. I can perfectly understand wanting your family to try a new diet


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 17, 2020)

We finally had the rearrangement today- that stupid brown couch got removed, so i could move Lümi's base to where the couch was, meaning that now it has more of an open plan to it. Yey!


----------



## Nuage (Aug 17, 2020)

Today i slept. And slept.


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 17, 2020)

Today I drove out to my friends cabin and spending a few days near the ocean. The water was surprisingly warm but as usually you truly need to jump into the water to skip the feeling of cooling down. Me and my friends made sure to keep a safe distance to other people but it was really fun today. Right now I’m studying epidemiology while listening to the artist Paellas.


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 22, 2020)

Today I’ve been fixing my friends birthday gift, I can share pictures if you want. The whole gift is cat themed with black & white theme. I also brushed Odin and Toste, both are going through a heavy molting. Odin as usually got naked spots. Toste was being an ass when I tried to get him. He’s spending his time in the outdoor cage right now. Because my parents got mad at him for molting and destroyed a par of my moms new shoes. The shoes was in the way because they was in front his beloved shoe shelf. But he’s still happy and will do zoomies and binkies.

When I tried to get him from the outdoor cage, he was running around in the run. He did binkys and jumped away from me while I tried to bribe with dried apples bits. When I was close to pet him, he turned and growled while punched with his front paws. He was tired of me following him around in the run. But I managed to bribe him over, so he accepted my pets and I could calmly pick him up. Toste have always been a bunny that tells his dislikes and when he don’t want something. Didn’t take any pictures of him today because I had to focus on him not escaping and not get a grumpy boy


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 27, 2020)

Today I got Odins new two harnesses and one leash, both harness are fitted after Odins own size and they are perfect. Toste had a taste on Odins harness, so it broke. The green colour truly suit Odins fur and I love studio ghibli, so of course I go with that team (totoro)

The one with white base is the first harness I’ve ever had in that model. I’ll have to see how it works. I did a bit of research of the harness model. What I’ve read the model is supposed to put less pressure on the neck than any normal harness but bunnies can easily escape them if they want. I trust Odin and he can jump without harness, but it’s better with harness and leash when I leave the yard. 

While I needed a new leash because it’s just a time question until my other leashes breaks because of Toste chewing the leash when he can’t go a certain way  

Odins size for harness: 
Neck: 15 cm
Stomach: 22 cm
Back: 6 cm

The back is supposed to be 5,5 cm but myself like it to be a little further back on Odin. While the neck and stomach size is when I can fit two fingers between the harness and him.


----------



## Nuage (Aug 27, 2020)

@Hermelin Where did you get the harness? Its So cute with the Totoro faces (fellow Studio Ghibli fan).


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 27, 2020)

HJ :) said:


> @Hermelin Where did you get the harness? Its So cute with the Totoro faces (fellow Studio Ghibli fan).



I got mine from a person that makes harness from scratch in sweden but she only ship within europe. 

It’s quite common with harness makers in sweden. So you can pick and choice what you want and how the harness should look like from different material they have 

It’s quite popular among rabbits owner to buy customized harness instead from pet shops.


----------



## Nuage (Aug 27, 2020)

Okay!


----------



## Nuage (Sep 2, 2020)

Today I am trying to figure out how to type without moving one wrist, because last night Oreo bit me. When she bit me I jerked my hand away and it hit the wall and bent backwards, so now my hand will be wrapped for the next two or three days.


----------



## Oceanie (Sep 2, 2020)

HJ :) said:


> Today I am trying to figure out how to type without moving one wrist, because last night Oreo bit me. When she bit me I jerked my hand away and it hit the wall and bent backwards, so now my hand will be wrapped for the next two or three days.


Well, that sucks. Hope you get better!


----------



## Oceanie (Sep 2, 2020)

I started school again today. I thought I'd be doing homeschool this year but I'm going to have to wait a couple months to be able to do it.  I had my first live class with my public school today and it was okay I guess. The teacher seemed nice, and she let us show our pets on camera- except I'm too camera-shy to actually show my face for more than 2 minutes. One of the guys in my class looks like my friend's little brother, but older.


----------



## Nuage (Sep 2, 2020)

Oceanie said:


> Well, that sucks. Hope you get better!


Thanks.


----------



## Preitler (Sep 2, 2020)

Got up late, 0800, high time to feed the rabbits. Breakfast, well, just tea, ran out of bread. Apart from dried bread I get from coworkers for the rabbits, resorted to saw off a piece of that to go with the second cup of tea.

Didn't do much, tried to make a little hay, but it started raining. Decided to cook something for the next 2 days, under an umbrella outdoors, on the rocket stove, I always cook on fire. I do have an electric stove, but I rarly use it, about twice a year. Needed white wine to ?deglaze? the roasted meat? (culinaric expressions are not my strenght), so here we go, since the bottle is open anyway.

Well, that pretty much was my day. I'm not doing too well for 1-2 days when I'm at home, have to use up vacation days, but it's work that gives my life some structure. And the rabbits. I think I wouldn't even get up if there weren't 24 mouths to feed.

Met nobody, talked to noone.

My elbows, and sometime my knees hurt. Winter is comming. Too soon. Again.


----------



## Hermelin (Sep 3, 2020)

Oceanie said:


> I started school again today. I thought I'd be doing homeschool this year but I'm going to have to wait a couple months to be able to do it.  I had my first live class with my public school today and it was okay I guess. The teacher seemed nice, and she let us show our pets on camera- except I'm too camera-shy to actually show my face for more than 2 minutes. One of the guys in my class looks like my friend's little brother, but older.



The camerea thing I can perfectly understand. Every time they at the university say it would be nice if you started the cam. I just look down on my pjs, bed hair and breakfast spread out. I’m just nope, I’m not starting the cam 

Sometimes I walk around with onsies, I have a Dale chipmunck and a penguine onsie. While I also have fluffy pjs sweaters with ears on. They are so comfy but not something I want to show 60 people I’m wearing in the morning and running around in the house 

I can go with just pjs the whole day when I’m not leaving the house. So being camera shy also make it even harder to start the cam. If it’s not mandatory I will just skip the camera.


----------



## Hermelin (Sep 3, 2020)

I’ve just recently started my university courses and I‘m already stressed. I have an exam in 2 weeks about health care and drugs constitution, the course just started and I have so much I need to read. I also can’t find the books I need for the next course which starts directly after this one ends. All the people that have read the course _pharmacokinetics _says it’s the hardest course to pass. I know a person that have re-done that course 5 times 

It also feel like a bad period that I’ve stopped taking my thyroid medicines. Even though I hope the thyroid would work normal but yesterday I had tremors and heart palpations. At least it’s just the mild symptoms.

Myself also struggling a bit with the motivation to do things right now. I’ve still not trimmed Odins claws which I should of done previous weekend but I’ve taken care of Toste regular ear cleaning and brushing them. I also haven’t though about what to focus for my bachelor thesis 

I’ve asked my friend and her focus was neutrophils and different antagonists. I’ll take a bit of time this weekend to come up with something as a break from studying for my course exam


----------



## cbsb (Sep 3, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> @Oceanie it can be nutritional as long I make sure to have a variety and exchange rice with quinoa, sorghum, lenses and beans. I’m just also a picky eater that can feel nasuea when the texture of the food aren’t my thing. Is not like I’m stuck in box of food, I just need to think outside and find new recipe of food.
> 
> So myself is trying to have a variety of the vegetables and changing everything up. I can still eat chicken and lamb as meat but only eat it once or twice in a week for my meal. The rest I would classify it as fully vegan food.


Look up KETO recipes. It is anti-inflammatory and is primarily lean meat-beef, chicken/fish (not breaded) plus all the non-starchy vegetables you want plus CHEESE/NUTS. The big thing is NO breads, NO sugar, and limited cow milk. It does take time to adjust but as to anti-inflammatory... Yes, this is true. I've been on it for more than a year and have never felt better.


----------



## Hermelin (Sep 12, 2020)

cbsb said:


> Look up KETO recipes. It is anti-inflammatory and is primarily lean meat-beef, chicken/fish (not breaded) plus all the non-starchy vegetables you want plus CHEESE/NUTS. The big thing is NO breads, NO sugar, and limited cow milk. It does take time to adjust but as to anti-inflammatory... Yes, this is true. I've been on it for more than a year and have never felt better.



I don’t eat a lot of starche, I keep to lean meat when I have meat on the weekends. I’ve eaten sparely bread (gluten free), sugar I’ve done 3 cheat days during these 2 months. I’ve already taken out cow milk a few years ago. But I’ll check out the recipes.


----------



## Hermelin (Sep 12, 2020)

Today I trimmed Odins claws, I finally took the step to do it. I’ve been spending most of my days studying. I notice today that Toste have gotten a bump under his ear again. So I will need to clean his ears every day until it go away again. I’ve had quite the restless sleep for a few weeks which I can feel my memory and focus aren’t keeping up when I’m supposed to study. 

I’m also thinking to book a time at the vet when I have money and when the insurance will go through. I think it would be better to give Toste an operation to fix his ears than always wait for the wax build up to block his ears all the time. He don’t like the feeling of cleaning his ears.


----------



## Nuage (Sep 16, 2020)

Oreo is sleeping on my bed while I do my school work, with a video of relaxing music for bunnies in the background. I don't have much schoolwork today, and I'm wearing a hoodie and sweatpants. What better can a day get?


----------



## Hermelin (Sep 16, 2020)

HJ :) said:


> Oreo is sleeping on my bed while I do my school work, with a video of relaxing music for bunnies in the background. I don't have much schoolwork today, and I'm wearing a hoodie and sweatpants. What better can a day get?



That’s nice, my bunnies aren’t allowed in the room right now. They will just distract me but I still run out from my room and look for Odin. I will pick him up and cuddle a bit with him then go back to study.

Myself is blasting music from the stero in the room while reading my summary I’ve written (only 90 pages), which I will have exam on friday. I know nothing and need to get 80% on both exams on friday 

I know things but when you do practice test and suddenly bam a question about a constitution which I don’t remember the details enough comes. For example what’s special with ethylmorphine, Tramdol and codeine compared with other narcotic-classified drugs. My brain go, have I even read that information. Which ends with me needing to go through the constitutions trying to find the information and it’s over 200 sides of laws which is just the top of the ice berg.

The question make me reflect over what I know is correct or not. I totally hesitate if I even understood the consititutions. The list just go on from patient safety to trade. At least I learned the difference between generic and parallel drugs, so a small process at least. It’s better than nothing.

I totally abhor short courses (3 weeks) at the university, you never get time to process the information. I had the last lecture last week and the exam is this week. Even though you keep up with the course, my memory isn’t keeping up with the speed it need to process information


----------



## Nuage (Sep 17, 2020)

its midnight and im wide awake thats a horrible end to a great day


----------



## Catlyn (Oct 4, 2020)

I've been dormant for a while on the forum, life has set me other priorities. School practice is draining the last of my energy.
I've also started inktober just like i wanted.

I'm sprawling on the ground with my boys, just supervising their bonding. We're also beginning to move so i was hoping to see some relationship development from these two so when we do move soon, they can finally become stable friends. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Nuage (Oct 4, 2020)

@Catlyn It's great that your back and I have also started inktober!


----------



## Hermelin (Oct 4, 2020)

While myself is planning to go into a intensive studying month, so from 9:00 to 22:00 will be my study times. But I will split it up with lectures morning and evening, somtimes just mornings. Then the rest will be studying for my exam plus re-exam in november, finding a supervisor for my thesis I will write in January.

I just discovered I picked the wrong subject, trying to find a supervisor within my subject is less than a handful of people. I totally hope I will get a spot among the supervisors that exist. I’m just planning to do a literature study combined with a survey questions about the standardized thyroid treatments in sweden.

I’m totally regretting taking a break this weekend. I dislike being a slow learner, even though I keep up with the reading, the facts and formulas don’t want to get stuck. So I need to put down a lot of effort.

I always tell myself next course keep up with the studies and yet I fall down in this, where I take 3 days off and I get behind


----------

